# sky



## curlycat (Aug 12, 2012)

has or does anyone use their skybox over here?


----------



## almadena13 (Aug 2, 2012)

curlycat said:


> has or does anyone use their skybox over here?


Yes, although we spend most of the year in England, not through choice I hasten to add!
We have an old Sky box that we leave at our place in the Algarve, which gives us most of the non subscription channels.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you say why you might get more of an answer, two aspects subscription channels and card for non subscription channels


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We have SKY+ and no problems.


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

We had Sky+ multiroom.....As we did not connect either box to the telephone line and had the full package on each and were paying over £70 a month Sky decided in their ultimate wisdom to charge us for 2 seperate boxes and the bill was then over £105 per month.
I decided to cancel one box so we have a spare and on the other tele we now have Free Sat.
Apparently if you have multiroom one box has to be connected to a phone line. It took them 2.5 years to twig this and i didnt know it ether. Every day you get older but not neccesarrily wiser....lol


----------



## curlycat (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I had tried to connect my sky box to the sat dish but was not picking up any signal. Now I know that the boxes work I can look into dish alignment, and other reasons for no signal.
Ron Curly


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Dish alignment quite critical easier to check dish, LNB, cable etc with a non Sky receiver, or get a local guy with good equipment to do the fine tuning, this site will give you all the angles Satellite Finder / Dish Alignment Calculator with Google Maps | DishPointer.com

You then have to set up your Sky box with Sky but you need a 3 way conversation with someone in UK making the call to Sky.


----------

